# Feburary 2009 vs 2010



## lawnmowertech37 (Feb 10, 2010)

I was busier last February than it is this February same thing went for last month it seems like alot of folks not ordering online right now compared to last year 

last February in 10 days was over 1400.00 so far this february is 400.00 so im short $ 1000.00 for making it compared to last years sales volume 

so something is not good for this to happen has anyone else been hit with this downfall in business ?


----------



## tree md (Feb 10, 2010)

Slower here this year than last for this month. But I had a very large job come in Last Feb. Time will tell, month's not over yet.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 10, 2010)

About the same or a little better here. Got a call today for an estimate even. I think it will begin to pick up soon..... Mike


----------



## lxt (Feb 11, 2010)

Snow storm has things here jumping, however.....every wannabe tree guy & even the house maids are out doing work!! but its work!!




LXT............


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Feb 12, 2010)

lxt said:


> Snow storm has things here jumping, however.....every wannabe tree guy & even the house maids are out doing work!! but its work!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wish it had me jumping but it is not


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm slower here than last year, had a little jump in Jan. compard to Dec. but nothing like years past


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 24, 2010)

its dead here maybe wen the snow melts tom trees


----------



## Oly's Stump (Feb 24, 2010)

Business here has been going down since 2007 and keeps going down and it will not be long and I will be under water.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 24, 2010)

Alot of wet snow here last night has got some work going. Going out to get a bradford pear off a house in an hour. Picked up a few jobs today which is good too. So hopefully that will get us through to spring..... Mike


----------



## tree md (Feb 25, 2010)

Running a little late this year. I had 5 large removals on two different properties come in this past week. I am on vacation until next week as I am off to an annual bowhunt for hogs that I do every year in TX. These jobs will be coming in early March but with the 3 small jobs I have done this month, the two other small jobs I have to do along with the two big ones and another even bigger one yet that I put a bid in on, this is going to turn out to be a pretty busy Winter for me. I have got all of the jobs so far except for a 3K that I put a bid on and I'm not all the way sure I even want to hear back on that one. 

Anyway, busier this Winter but working cheaper. Having to put a bunch of small jobs together and the commercial tree maintenance work I have been doing has really been a lifesaver. However, I am working a lot cheaper and having to work three times harder for my money. If I count the first 2 weeks in March I should gross about $1400 more than I did in the same time period last year but I will be netting far less.


----------



## loadthestove (Mar 6, 2010)

My business,(not tree related) was down by 40% to what it was last February.My biggest problem is my operating cost keep going up,while my selling price is not..
Luckily I own the building I'm located in and my dad and I are the only ones working so overhead is low.And If I not rebuilding or repairing anything than I'm not spending.So If I do nothing at least it is not costing me to sit idle...


----------



## acme0007 (Mar 23, 2010)

*Slow*

It's much slower here in the mid-west this year and last year was slower than the year before! We normally shut things down for the winter months but still used to get the occasional call but I can say that this winter has been the slowest in many, many years. Also, finally did get a few calls and wouldn't ya know, all low ballers, even some big operators super cheap!. My bid was $2000.00 then the customer shows me a bid from a large op for $1200.00. I usually get about %75 of bids, I guess that shows how its going here.


----------

